# chroot  -- illegal instruction

## Los_Andros

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, bei mir zu Hause meinen Server neu aufzusetzen und Gentoo Linux mal zu testen.

Doch leider bin ich nicht besonders weit gekommen.

Ich bin genau nach Installationsanleitung vorgegangen und ´kann aber nicht in meine neue root Umgebung wechseln.

bei 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash      bekomme ich die Antwort

illegal Instruction

und das wars, was stimmt da nicht, wer weiss weiter?

----------

## Beforegod

probiers mal mit:

chroot /mnt/gentoo

#/bin/bash

----------

## delta407

This can result from using stage 3 on a < i686 computer. Try stage 1.

----------

## batnator

Dieses Problem hatte ein Kollege auch, er hat versiucht gentoo auf einem k6 zu installieren.

Die vorkompilierten Pakete für stage2 und stage3 sind aber für 686 kompatible Prozessoren optimiert und von daher nicht auf dem k6 lauffähig.

Folgendes ist also passiert:

Du hast die stage2 und stage3 Pakete entpackt und damit auch chroot sowie die bash (welche ja 686 optimiert sind) und das kann nichtb klappen. Also wie zuvor schon gepostet nur stage1 entpacken und den Rest aus dem Netz ziehen lassen.

----------

## Los_Andros

Danke,

ich werds mal probieren. An sich habe ich einen Athlon TB800, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal mit stage1

----------

